# Pine log hogs



## Tom1957 (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm pretty new to hog hunting. I've only killed one. I know alot of posts have been about pine log hogs, but I'm going today to see if I can get one. I have found some very large areas full of fresh tracks, wallers, and such. Literally looks like they were on 4 wheelers lol. Not sure if they come in at night looking for food,( I presume they are). My questions are, do I sit amd wait in these areas, or should I spot and stalk? I can't find the trails where they come into these areas. Should I go up on the mountain behind these areas? Hunt the thickets? Everytime I go there, these areas are hit very hard and it's always fresh signs. The last time I went, I could literally smell them, I walk the creeks, so any help.would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## bany (Jan 11, 2022)

look for thickets. Heavy brush, thick grass or other under growth. They like cane thickets and they lay beside big trees and logs. So just about everywhere ?. They're either laying down or eating on their way to eating and if you’re fortunate you'll hear them mating. So piece of cake right! Good luck and enjoy the woods!
spot and stalk, your in the right area. Gotta find them or them find you.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you So much. I haven't seen a place tore up like this before. Always fresh sign everytime I go. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 11, 2022)

bany said:


> look for thickets. Heavy brush, thick grass or other under growth. They like cane thickets and they lay beside big trees and logs. So just about everywhere ?. They're either laying down or eating on their way to eating and if you’re fortunate you'll hear them mating. So piece of cake right! Good luck and enjoy the woods!
> spot and stalk, your in the right area. Gotta find them or them find you.




Thank you so much for the information.  I have never seen a place tore up like this before


----------



## antharper (Jan 11, 2022)

If I’m seeing that much fresh sign I may would set up on it . Especially after a few weeks with not much pressure . I usually stay moving , but if I find the right spot I will sit , especially about dark. Good luck


----------



## across the river (Jan 11, 2022)

It’s not too different from deer in the sense that they will typically be in thickets hiding during the day and feeding at night.  The more pressure there is on a place, the more defined that relationship usually is.  Not sure how big the area you are talking about is, but during the day I would probably slowly move.  and still hunt it. Then if you have a place torn up with freaking rooting, then the last hour or so before dark, I would sit there or between there And whatever thick stuff I thought they were hanging out in during the day.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 11, 2022)

antharper said:


> If I’m seeing that much fresh sign I may would set up on it . Especially after a few weeks with not much pressure . I usually stay moving , but if I find the right spot I will sit , especially about dark. Good luck




Thank you! I find plenty of fresh signs everytime I go. Thank you for the advice hopefully I'll get one today


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you! I fin


across the river said:


> It’s not too different from deer in the sense that they will typically be in thickets hiding during the day and feeding at night.  The more pressure there is on a place, the more defined that relationship usually is.  Not sure how big the area you are talking about is, but during the day I would probably slowly move.  and still hunt it. Then if you have a place torn up with freaking rooting, then the last hour or so before dark, I would sit there or between there And whatever thick stuff I thought they were hanging out in during the day.



Thank you! I find huge areas of fresh signs all the time. And they are pretty much in the same spots. Going to try and get one today. Thank you for the help


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Jan 11, 2022)

If you are spot and stalking, move slow and always always keep the wind in your face. 
Hogs nose is top notch.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you! Hopefully I will get one today


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 11, 2022)

Grunt-n-bleat said:


> If you are spot and stalking, move slow and always always keep the wind in your face.
> Hogs nose is top notch.


Thank you hopefully I will get one today


----------



## across the river (Jan 11, 2022)

Grunt-n-bleat said:


> If you are spot and stalking, move slow and always always keep the wind in your face.
> Hogs nose is top notch.



100% correct.  If they see you can still get an opportunity.  If they smell you, they are gone.  Especially on pressured land.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jan 11, 2022)

If you can place a trail camera in the area and this will help with the time for showing up.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 11, 2022)

I was thinking about that, thank you


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jan 11, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> I was thinking about that, thank you


I started hunting and trapping hogs last year so, I'm still learning like you.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 11, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> I started hunting and trapping hogs last year so, I'm still learning like you.


 I need all the help I can get lol


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jan 12, 2022)

I'll be the same way once trapping season for hogs opens after Deer season.


----------



## Guitar Guy (Jan 12, 2022)

I have wanted to hunt Pine Log, but looking at the gate situation, I have always been put off by the idea that either I would have to hit the whole thing on foot, or if the gate is open, run the risk of getting my truck locked in for the night - or longer.  Not sure if the gate situation has changed, but that always sounded a bit dicey to me.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

Guitar Guy said:


> I have wanted to hunt Pine Log, but looking at the gate situation, I have always been put off by the idea that either I would have to hit the whole thing on foot, or if the gate is open, run the risk of getting my truck locked in for the night - or longer.  Not sure if the gate situation has changed, but that always sounded a bit dicey to me.



The gate where I go is always open. I go in the main entrance, go straight back and cross the bridge. I go back a couple of miles to where I always hunt. I'm not the best hog hunter by any means,  but these places I hunt have literally been torn to pieces.  I can only guess that the pigs are coming in there at night or just about night time. When I tell you it looks like they were on 4 wheelers that's what it looks like. They tear this place up. I just can't find them. I've done still sitting and spot and stalk, I just can't seem to find them. Again, I'm not the best hog hunter by any means, but I know their in there.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 13, 2022)

They are probably up on the sides of the mountain if you aren't seeing them in the bottom. Several years ago I found a bottom on Pine Log with lots of sign and tried hunting the bottom with no success. Caught a hog coming off the mountain cutover toward the bottom right at dark and then decided to hunt the cutover next. Hogs were in there thick.

I would find the closest cutover or laurel thickets to where you are seeing the sign.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

Danny Leigh said:


> They are probably up on the sides of the mountain if you aren't seeing them in the bottom. Several years ago I found a bottom on Pine Log with lots of sign and tried hunting the bottom with no success. Caught a hog coming off the mountain cutover toward the bottom right at dark and then decided to hunt the cutover next. Hogs were in there thick.
> 
> I would find the closest cutover or laurel thickets to where you are seeing the sign.


Thank you,  so hunt on the mountain? I tried to find trails up there but didn't see any.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 13, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> Thank you,  so hunt on the mountain? I tried to find trails up there but didn't see any.



I would keep looking until I found their bedding area. It may be as small as a blow down if it's only a few hogs. If there is a cutover or mountain laurel within a quarter of a mile, then that's where I would start. Laurel usually grows on the shady sides of the hills and can be hard to locate. You want to find stuff you can't walk through.

How big is the area that is torn up?


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

Danny Leigh said:


> I would keep looking until I found their bedding area. It may be as small as a blow down if it's only a few hogs. If there is a cutover or mountain laurel within a quarter of a mile, then that's where I would start. Laurel usually grows on the shady sides of the hills and can be hard to locate. You want to find stuff you can't walk through.
> 
> How big is the area that is torn up?


I found some pretty thick covering, some it was to thick to walk thru. There are so many places that are literally torn to pieces. Some of them ar about 20 yards from the road. Some places are about 10'x 10' and some places by the creeks are at least twice the size of that. They have turned over rocks by the creeks. You can't count all the rooting in there. The one place I go literally has fresh sign every single time I go. I can show you places where that can be up to 15' x 20'. I just can't find them. Like I said before, I can literally smell them at times when I walking slowly up the creek


----------



## Raylander (Jan 13, 2022)

I haven’t been there in years. Used to be real good but hunters hit it hard these days.

There are a lot of cut overs and young pine thickets in pine log. The hogs hang out and bed down in the thickest nastiest stuff around. Hunt the edges of the thick stuff. You’ll catch em coming and going. The last hour of light was always best for me. Good luck


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

Raylander said:


> I haven’t been there in years. Used to be real good but hunters hit it hard these days.
> 
> There are a lot of cut overs and young pine thickets in pine log. The hogs hang out and bed down in the thickest nastiest stuff around. Hunt the edges of the thick stuff. You’ll catch em coming and going. The last hour of light was always best for me. Good luck


Thank you! I love hunting there just don't have any luck at it


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> Thank you! I love hunting there just don't have any luck at it


I found some very thick areas and some thick pines, but I didn't see any trails or tracks or any signs in there.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> I found some very thick areas and some thick pines, but I didn't see any trails or tracks or any signs in there.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 13, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> I found some very thick areas and some thick pines, but I didn't see any trails or tracks or any signs in there.



Walk the edges. You will see the trails where they come in an out of the thick stuff. If it snows Sunday they will tell on themselves, that would be a good time to check for them. Setup nice and tight on those trails with the wind in your favor


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jan 13, 2022)

Vanilla extract made them come out of hiding.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Walk the edges. You will see the trails where they come in an out of the thick stuff. If it snows Sunday they will tell on themselves, that would be a good time to check for them. Setup nice and tight on those trails with the wind in your favor


Hopefully I can get in there,  I really want to go when there is snow on the ground. That would really help me, but I'm not sure if I can get in there. If the roads are drivable I'm going. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> Hopefully I can get in there,  I really want to go when there is snow on the ground. That would really help me, but I'm not sure if I can get in there. If the roads are drivable I'm going. Thanks again for all the help





HogKillaDNR said:


> Vanilla extract made them come out of hiding.


I'm going to try that, thanks


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 13, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Vanilla extract made them come out of hiding.


Not legal on public land.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

Danny Leigh said:


> Not legal on public land.


Thank you for telling me that. I was gonna try it


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

Danny Leigh said:


> Not legal on public land.


Thank you for telling me, I was gonna try it


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

Danny Leigh said:


> Not legal on public land.


Thank you for telling me that, I was gonna try it


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jan 13, 2022)

So you can't use it as a cover scent.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jan 13, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> So you can't use it as a cover scent.


Ok thank you Sir. I appreciate your help


----------



## Antfinn88 (Apr 26, 2022)

TOM1957 Any luck with the hogs?? I've been out at pine log the past few weeks trying to spot and stalk them with my bow. I found some sign, some new some old. But no hogs?


----------



## Tom1957 (Apr 26, 2022)

No, I found fresh signs,old signs, trails in the thicket and everything but hogs


----------



## Tom1957 (Apr 26, 2022)

Antfinn88 said:


> TOM1957 Any luck with the hogs?? I've been out at pine log the past few weeks trying to spot and stalk them with my bow. I found some sign, some new some old. But no hogs?


I found plenty of fresh signs,old signs,trails into the thicket but no hogs


----------



## Antfinn88 (Apr 26, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> No, I found fresh signs,old signs, trails in the thicket and everything but hogs


I've been out there every weekend since turkey season started and haven't seen a single one. Finally this weekend I went down to oaky woods because everyone keeps telling me it's loaded with hogs...nothing again haha. I'll be back at pine log this Friday though to give it another shot.


----------



## Tom1957 (Apr 26, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> I found plenty of fresh signs,old signs,trails into the thicket but no hogs


I can't find them lol. I have walked deep into the woods, I find everything but them. I talked to the game warden and he showed me where he sees them alot and I didn't even see any signs that impressed me


----------



## Tom1957 (Apr 26, 2022)

Antfinn88 said:


> I've been out there every weekend since turkey season started and haven't seen a single one. Finally this weekend I went down to oaky woods because everyone keeps telling me it's loaded with hogs...nothing again haha. I'll be back at pine log this Friday though to give it another shot.


I find so many signs, tracks, wallers, places that are torn ti pieces but no hogs


----------



## Tom1957 (Apr 26, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> I find so many signs, tracks, wallers, places that are torn ti pieces but no hogs





Antfinn88 said:


> I've been out there every weekend since turkey season started and haven't seen a single one. Finally this weekend I went down to oaky woods because everyone keeps telling me it's loaded with hogs...nothing again haha. I'll be back at pine log this Friday though to give it another shot.


What time do you usually go?


----------



## Antfinn88 (Apr 26, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> What time do you usually go?


On Fridays I like to get there about an hour before sunrise. So 6ish. I've walked a lot of the creek, but Its just me out there so i havent gone too far. I haven't asked the game warden yet, but I talked to a couple of other hunters who didn't really have much advice. One did tell me that they have some out in paulding forest, so I might check that out April 2nd when it opens up to everyone. It's definitely getting frustrating but it's gonna make it that much sweeter when I finally get one!


----------



## Tom1957 (Apr 26, 2022)

Well.i can tell you where I go. I can't remember the name of the road, but I can tell you how I get there. I go to the entrance past the church amd check in station. I follow that back until I see the short cement bridge and I turn left there. I follow that for a couple of miles, when I get to the bottom, there is a turn around on the left hand side. You'll recognize it, there is usually a mud pit about 10 feet or so into it. I park right there. Now you can walk straight in, you will start seeing signs about 20 yards in. There is a creek there, you can cross it, and there is another one about 20 yards or so. You can walk straight in, you'll see all kinds of signs.  You can walk on dry land between them to your left amd see turned over rocks, rooting and everything. Follow those creeks to your left and even straight back. If you keep going to your left you will see a duck box, there is signs all thru that area


----------



## Antfinn88 (Apr 26, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> Well.i can tell you where I go. I can't remember the name of the road, but I can tell you how I get there. I go to the entrance past the church amd check in station. I follow that back until I see the short cement bridge and I turn left there. I follow that for a couple of miles, when I get to the bottom, there is a turn around on the left hand side. You'll recognize it, there is usually a mud pit about 10 feet or so into it. I park right there. Now you can walk straight in, you will start seeing signs about 20 yards in. There is a creek there, you can cross it, and there is another one about 20 yards or so. You can walk straight in, you'll see all kinds of signs.  You can walk on dry land between them to your left amd see turned over rocks, rooting and everything. Follow those creeks to your left and even straight back. If you keep going to your left you will see a duck box, there is signs all thru that area



I'll definitely give that a look. I've been going in the same entrance and turning left onto the little concrete bridge then parking right by that food plot. If you walk a couple yards up the road there is a trail that takes you all the way back to the creek. You can follow that all the way back to the food plot. I've found some decent sign back there by the creek.


----------



## Tom1957 (Apr 26, 2022)

Antfinn88 said:


> I'll definitely give that a look. I've been going in the same entrance and turning left onto the little concrete bridge then parking right by that food plot. If you walk a couple yards up the road there is a trail that takes you all the way back to the creek. You can follow that all the way back to the food plot. I've found some decent sign back there by the creek.


Yea  I went back that way as well. You will find a whole lot more sign where I told you. That place all through there is torn up. A couple of times I went there I actually could smell them, the wind was right and I just knew I was gonna see some but didn't.  You will be blown away with all the sign you will see there. Evwrytime I went there was sign everywhere


----------



## Tom1957 (Apr 26, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> Yea  I went back that way as well. You will find a whole lot more sign where I told you. That place all through there is torn up. A couple of times I went there I actually could smell them, the wind was right and I just knew I was gonna see some but didn't.  You will be blown away with all the sign you will see there. Evwrytime I went there was sign everywhere


I sent you a pm


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 1, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> I found plenty of fresh signs,old signs,trails into the thicket but no hogs


Tom, I applaud your efforts! I’ve gotten lucky a few times out there and I saw my first bear in the wild, close to where you described that you go! Boy I’ve smelled them many a times and reading this thread, it sounds like own personal adventures. I’m wondering if you ever got one. Did you? The trip to Oaky Woods was not in vein, I got lucky there one time too. Man don’t give up! WHEN you get one, you’ll be so stoked it’ll be worth every fail…..every one! Best of luck going forward! We’ll be chasing them in no time!


----------



## Tom1957 (Jul 1, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> Tom, I applaud your efforts! I’ve gotten lucky a few times out there and I saw my first bear in the wild, close to where you described that you go! Boy I’ve smelled them many a times and reading this thread, it sounds like own personal adventures. I’m wondering if you ever got one. Did you? The trip to Oaky Woods was not in vein, I got lucky there one time too. Man don’t give up! WHEN you get one, you’ll be so stoked it’ll be worth every fail…..every one! Best of luck going forward! We’ll be chasing them in no time!


Thank you! I never got one, going back soon as it comes back in.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 2, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> Thank you! I never got one, going back soon as it comes back in.



We’re not sure what’s going on with Pinelog’s ownership cept Aubrey corp is selling. I pray we can still go there, we’ll see. I’m typically on the west side but go pretty much everywhere out there. Some of the best walk abouts I’ve had were parking at the check station and walking up the creek. Also if you go up the main road til it gets to that bottom(Davis branch) I’ll follow that branch to stamp creek….or go the other direction and I’ve seen lots of action there too. 
 The north end is my favorite place perhaps, but I need to get well inside which is a challenge when the gates are closed……..they’ve been closed a lot lately even during seasons. Pinelog’s hogs are not the brazen hogs destroying farmers crop down south, but rather survivors! They are everywhere and nowhere at the same time! Paulding forest is similar in many ways, but definitely worth going! Don’t be afraid to spend a day or three at Cohutta too. Cohutta is must see North Georgia wilderness! I saw a Monster pig up there!


----------



## Tom1957 (Jul 3, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> We’re not sure what’s going on with Pinelog’s ownership cept Aubrey corp is selling. I pray we can still go there, we’ll see. I’m typically on the west side but go pretty much everywhere out there. Some of the best walk abouts I’ve had were parking at the check station and walking up the creek. Also if you go up the main road til it gets to that bottom(Davis branch) I’ll follow that branch to stamp creek….or go the other direction and I’ve seen lots of action there too.
> The north end is my favorite place perhaps, but I need to get well inside which is a challenge when the gates are closed……..they’ve been closed a lot lately even during seasons. Pinelog’s hogs are not the brazen hogs destroying farmers crop down south, but rather survivors! They are everywhere and nowhere at the same time! Paulding forest is similar in many ways, but definitely worth going! Don’t be afraid to spend a day or three at Cohutta too. Cohutta is must see North Georgia wilderness! I saw a Monster pig up there!


The best place I ever hunted hogs was in Sparta Georgia.  It was on private land, but it's full of hogs.


----------



## Antfinn88 (Jul 14, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> We’re not sure what’s going on with Pinelog’s ownership cept Aubrey corp is selling. I pray we can still go there, we’ll see. I’m typically on the west side but go pretty much everywhere out there. Some of the best walk abouts I’ve had were parking at the check station and walking up the creek. Also if you go up the main road til it gets to that bottom(Davis branch) I’ll follow that branch to stamp creek….or go the other direction and I’ve seen lots of action there too.
> The north end is my favorite place perhaps, but I need to get well inside which is a challenge when the gates are closed……..they’ve been closed a lot lately even during seasons. Pinelog’s hogs are not the brazen hogs destroying farmers crop down south, but rather survivors! They are everywhere and nowhere at the same time! Paulding forest is similar in many ways, but definitely worth going! Don’t be afraid to spend a day or three at Cohutta too. Cohutta is must see North Georgia wilderness! I saw a Monster pig up there!



Hopefully they can hang on to pinelog. It's very pretty out there. It's about 45mins from me so I've shifted my attention to paulding and sheffield as they are only about 20 mins away. I'm looking forward to getting back out there in about a month when small game opens!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 15, 2022)

Antfinn88 said:


> Hopefully they can hang on to pinelog. It's very pretty out there. It's about 45mins from me so I've shifted my attention to paulding and sheffield as they are only about 20 mins away. I'm looking forward to getting back out there in about a month when small game opens!


I’m just the opposite. I’m about 20-25minutes to the log, but about 45 to paulding……I have seen much more sign at paulding lately. I got a spot or two out there I like to hang out


----------



## Tom1957 (Jul 15, 2022)

I've never hunted Paulding before, would you say there's more hogs there than Pine Log


----------



## EDH (Jul 20, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> I've never hunted Paulding before, would you say there's more hogs there than Pine Log




I’ve been hunting Paulding Forest for over 30 years and have yet to see one. Granted I’ve never targeted them. I hunt mostly south of 278 and I hear there is a bigger concentration of them in the northern parts of the wma.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jul 20, 2022)

I heard there were some pigs in there, but I actually have no idea where to hunt it. I found out earlier this week the place I hunted in Sparta was sold. That stinks! There were so many hogs there it was unbelievable! I'm going to ask a friend of mine who had hunted Paulding before and I can let yall know what he says


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 20, 2022)

I use to find hog sign on pine log all the time till folks on here started talking about em. I love gon forum but nothing ruins a honeyhole faster!


----------



## Tom1957 (Jul 20, 2022)

I still find alot of signs on.pinelog


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 22, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> I still find alot of signs on.pinelog


I see some sign here and there, but haven’t smelled a pig out there in a while. I’ve seen lots of sign at Paulding,but never seen a pig. Smelled them one time.


----------



## Antfinn88 (Jul 22, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> I see some sign here and there, but haven’t smelled a pig out there in a while. I’ve seen lots of sign at Paulding,but never seen a pig. Smelled them one time.



I found a ton of sign at paulding. Even got one on the trail cam but never really found them. I'm determined to find them once small game season starts!


----------



## Tom1957 (Jul 22, 2022)

When does small game season start


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 23, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> When does small game season start


I got same question. The eregs just came out but I don’t see anything saying “small game”. I basically just looked for the log to see if it was listed…..it is thankfully!. Small game may be the dog rabbit training thing listed, I don’t remember exactly what it says, but it didn’t say small game.


----------



## Antfinn88 (Jul 23, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> I got same question. The eregs just came out but I don’t see anything saying “small game”. I basically just looked for the log to see if it was listed…..it is thankfully!. Small game may be the dog rabbit training thing listed, I don’t remember exactly what it says, but it didn’t say small game.



Yes I was thinking the same thing. Last year it started August 15th but yeah this year it's just listed as dog and rabbit training. I'm gonna swing by paulding to get a new regs book this morning and I might see if DNR is out there or give them a call to get some clarification.


----------



## Antfinn88 (Jul 23, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> When does small game season start



I believe August 15th, but I'm checking on it this morning.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 23, 2022)

Antfinn88 said:


> Yes I was thinking the same thing. Last year it started August 15th but yeah this year it's just listed as dog and rabbit training. I'm gonna swing by paulding to get a new regs book this morning and I might see if DNR is out there or give them a call to get some clarification.


I was at Wally World yesterday and no mag yet.


----------



## Antfinn88 (Jul 24, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> I was at Wally World yesterday and no mag yet.



I swung by paulding wma and they still had last years out there too. Come on DNR let's goo! Lol hopefully they come out soon.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 25, 2022)

Squirrel always starts August 15. Not sure why but they no longer list small game dates by WMA. As long as a quota hunt is not going on, then the small game dates follow the state season unless noted otherwise.

https://www.eregulations.com/assets/docs/guides/22GAHD.pdf


----------



## Mark R (Jul 25, 2022)

Wonder why they didnt list small game dates ? So if a Qouta hunt aint happening its small game all season ? thats my understanding


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 25, 2022)

Mark R said:


> Wonder why they didnt list small game dates ? So if a Qouta hunt aint happening its small game all season ? thats my understanding



No clue, but I would much rather they list the small game dates.

That's the way it should now work. Unless that particular WMA says something different, it's open during the state season as long as a big game quota is not going on. 

Although, when I look at Ossabaw it says nothing about small game being allowed or not and I know they don't allow small game hunting. Doesn't exactly give me a warm fuzzy about WMAs that I may not be familiar with.


----------



## Mark R (Jul 25, 2022)

sure would be interesting to show up to ossabaw aug 15th with my .22 magnum


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 25, 2022)

Mark R said:


> sure would be interesting to show up to ossabaw aug 15th with my .22 magnum



I know right!


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Jul 26, 2022)

Pigs move weird on Pinelog. They are in the bottoms during the nights and up on the ridges during the days.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 26, 2022)

Luvntheoutdors said:


> Pigs move weird on Pinelog. They are in the bottoms during the nights and up on the ridges during the days.


That is weird for sure.  How's the heat on those ridges during the day?


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Jul 27, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> That is weird for sure.  How's the heat on those ridges during the day?


 It's all hot. But they know not many people running them ridges like that unless they have dogs. I would look for fresh pig sign on ridges and hunt there for awhile with a good wind.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jul 27, 2022)

All the signs I found were in the bottoms, but they probably come there at night. Hunting the ridges are pretty hard walking up in them. I found so many signs around creeks but not many on the ridges,but I only tried that one area.


----------



## Tom1957 (Jul 29, 2022)

Has anyone ever hunted hogs in Arrowhead wildlife management area


----------



## Dan DeBord (Aug 2, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> Has anyone ever hunted hogs in Arrowhead wildlife management area


Lake Arrowhead property joining Pine Log WMA is private property. No hunting allowed. They will prosecute.


----------



## Tom1957 (Aug 2, 2022)

I was talking about Arrowhead in Armuchee, by Rome. I looked on the website and they said we could hunt there. Just wondering if anyone hunted there before


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 2, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> I was talking about Arrowhead in Armuchee, by Rome. I looked on the website and they said we could hunt there. Just wondering if anyone hunted there before



At less than 400 acres I doubt there are any hogs there. I have not hunted Arrowhead WMA, but I would stick to Pine Log or Paulding unless you wanted to try something in middle or south GA.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Aug 2, 2022)

Tom1957 said:


> I was talking about Arrowhead in Armuchee, by Rome. I looked on the website and they said we could hunt there. Just wondering if anyone hunted there before



Sorry about that.


----------



## Mark R (Aug 9, 2022)

Danny Leigh said:


> I know right!


I had to read it a couple times in the regs , but they got that one line on ossabaw that says only permitted activities allowed . Guess thats a no go ?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 9, 2022)

Mark R said:


> I had to read it a couple times in the regs , but they got that one line on ossabaw that says only permitted activities allowed . Guess thats a no go ?



Oh I know. They used to have a squirrel season for the non-native fox squirrels, a youth turkey hunt and a duck season. Now it's just deer and hog.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 13, 2022)

3 more days!! I’m going Tuesday!


----------

